# New pigeon site



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I found a new site that has all sorts of pigeons for sale, i put it on one of my other threads but I don't think its going to get seen there. they have fantails, figurites, modenas, and much more, they also have homers.Its like a link to different people, so you have to click on a person to see there birds for sale.
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/pigeon_sellers/
P.S. Don't know if any else has seen it, so I figured I would post it in case someone hasn't seen it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that site. 

Treesa


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

These people are great at breeding and most offer fantastic deals on wonderful birds. This is a highly recomended site for those looking for great birds!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nice site*

Cool pictures.


----------

